# choosing a shipping label printer



## FPF (Feb 11, 2013)

I know there are a million of these out there. Im planning on using it to print shipping labels off of USPS, and will be doing so off of a mac. Im leaning towards zebra but not sure what model. Which thermal label printer would suit my needs most? I would like to stay around $100 but could go up to $150 if absolutely necessary.


----------



## LaveAuto (Feb 5, 2013)

What makes you want to buy a thermal printer? 

In my opinion, the cost is more and the benefit less compared to printing the labels out from a standard printer. My printer that I use for my transfers, which uses refillable all black ink, does the job wonderfully. A bit of eco friendly tape and it's on its way.


----------



## REDEMPTION87GRL (Jul 30, 2015)

LaveAuto said:


> What makes you want to buy a thermal printer?
> 
> In my opinion, the cost is more and the benefit less compared to printing the labels out from a standard printer. My printer that I use for my transfers, which uses refillable all black ink, does the job wonderfully. A bit of eco friendly tape and it's on its way.


Hi! What size labels do you use with your printer?


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I looked at the thermal printers, but decided to just use my laser printer. I use these instead of tape: 7 5" x 5 5" Clear Adhesive Packing List Shipping Label Envelopes Pouches 300 Pcs | eBay

Works well, and looks better than taping the label on.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Vitaman said:


> I use these instead of tape


Whoever you use to ship will give you these free. Including the post office.


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

splathead said:


> Whoever you use to ship will give you these free. Including the post office.


I've seen the customs envelopes but I haven't seen any that are for normal shipping for free. I'll have to look into those.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

GTP30 said:


> I've seen the customs envelopes but I haven't seen any that are for normal shipping for free. I'll have to look into those.


I was referring to the label pouches. Envelopes are given free for priority and above shipping. Not for first class or parcel.


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

splathead said:


> I was referring to the label pouches. Envelopes are given free for priority and above shipping. Not for first class or parcel.


I was meaning the clear pouches, on the USPS site I believe they call the 1 for customs envelopes because they are big. Those clear sticky things, lol. I hadn't seen them for free.


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

splathead said:


> I was referring to the label pouches. Envelopes are given free for priority and above shipping. Not for first class or parcel.


Yeah, I mainly use 1st Class on single shirt orders, so I just buy a few hundred.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

GTP30 said:


> I was meaning the clear pouches, on the USPS site I believe they call the 1 for customs envelopes because they are big. Those clear sticky things, lol. I hadn't seen them for free.


They are free https://store.usps.com/store/browse...oryId=shipping-labels&productId=P_FORM_2976_E but you're right, they are for mailing labels with custom forms.


----------



## kentzach94 (Oct 26, 2015)

Sorry to bump the topic, but i use a Dymo 4XL printer and get off-brand labels from amazon. About 1300 labels is about $40-50.


----------



## Rankin Textile (Feb 17, 2016)

We use a Zebra 2844. I found one on ebay for around 100 bucks. We use it for usps and ups labels.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I also use a Zebra with thermal labels, so no ribbon to buy. Roll labels seem to be _much_ cheaper to buy than the sheet type used in laser printers. I ship most of my shirts in poly bags via USPS First Class, so a direct-stick label seems it would be better than adding an envelope to the bag.

*A note on print quality*
I get much better print quality if I download the label PDF and print in in Acrobat than I do when printing directly from a web browser. YMMV depending on where you purchase your postage, your browser, etc.


----------

